# Wifes first coyote



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

My wife took over my 204 last year and has only been out a couple times with me. Today was the first for this season. Everything went right except for coyotes not cooperating. We were only able to make 4 stands because we had to be back to pick the kid up from school.

We got to the first stand before daybreak and I wasnt sure if I was parked where we wanted to be. While waiting we heard 3 different groups of coyotes start howling in the direction of the stand we were going to do. We walked in about 1/2 mile to the stand and set up. After about 15 minutes we had another group start howling in the direction of our bronco and another barking. I figure we heard about 11 coyotes in the area. None wanted to play though. The next 2 stands were dead.

On the fourth stand, we parked and walked over the hill to watch a large area. I told the wife to sit to my left. About 15 minutes into the stand I heard her bark. I looked to my left as a killed the sound and saw the coyote stop broadside about 45 yards in front of her. That was its mistake. We stayed for another 5 minutes and called it quits. This was her first kill, first coyote and done with the first shot. It was this years pup and was small. It hit a rib and put a good sized entrance hole but no exit hole. It was well worth the trip out and look forward to taking her again. Wish we could have stayed longer.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats to the Mrs. Hopefully the first of many.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah.....good job Mrs. Reb8600 and with his own gun !!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job Reb.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! Sounds like the 204 did exactly as it was intended with only one hole!


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats to you and the Mrs. Just out of curiosity, what kind of bullet/load were you using in that .204?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

stick_man said:


> Congrats to you and the Mrs. Just out of curiosity, what kind of bullet/load were you using in that .204?


Winchester brass, Remington 7 1/2 primer, 28 gr. of IMR 4895 and a Berger 35 gr match HP. It will shoot 5/8" to 3/4" 5 shot groups fairly consistantly at 100 yards. Usually makes a small hole going in and nothing coming out. She hit low on the brisket and hit bone. It blew a good hole in it. It wasnt anything I couldnt stitch up though.


----------

